#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hi

## Vanhel

Looking for role play partner who doesnt mind that sometimes my replies might be Short or long. Im usual quiet at the beginning but I do open up on role plays.

There is an sample of my style of role play
Hi, my name is vanhel green leaf, ex wife to prince Legolas she said, fixing her long black hair with red tips. Over her black leather jacket as her jeans were skin tight.

----------


## Enigma

Welcome Vanhel! Different people run their games here and usually set their standard as what makes a good reply, but that's something to take up with them. Mine run the gamut from short to epic.

What sort of gaming are you looking for? Fantasy, science fiction, general, private one on ones, horror or parodies on well-known works? We have all sorts here, they can be advertised here or in the OOC forums for each.

To get out of "new forum person" status, try posting some more in the Downtown section.

----------


## Azazeal849

Welcome to the forum, Vanhel! If you have any questions please don’t hesitate to ask.  ::): 

Also, if you have any preferences on RP genres just let me know and I’ll try and put you in touch with some like-minded members.

----------


## Alura

Welcome to RPA!  :=):

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Vanhel!

----------


## Vanhel

Thanks everyone for the help and kind words.

----------


## Corrik55

Greetings! Hopefully something around here catches your interest! If not, really looking forward to seeing some ideas you might have.

----------


## Kach

Welcome Vanhel!

----------

